# USB Card Reader - not recognized WINXP



## calistayork (Nov 16, 2004)

Thought I posted this yesterday - but can't find it now! Lost my camera cable - bought a USB 2.0 card reader - went to manufacturer site www.jascoproducts.com - but the only drivers used are for WIN98. Comes up as unrecognized - unknown - and I can't get it to work. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

Can you provide me the type of what it is. So i can look on the website.

Have you tryed Windows Updates to see if it comes up on there?

Jay:wave:


----------



## calistayork (Nov 16, 2004)

The Card Reader - USB 2.0 Mobile Card Reader/Writer made by GE - lists their site as www.jascoproducts.com....The only driver downloads pertain to WIN98 .......I did go to check for updates - nothing that seemed to make a difference. I've tried the front and then the back...Comes up USP Device Not Recognized - troubleshooting takes you to USB Root Hub (2 ports) Unknown Device, Unused Port......try reconnecting - if it still does not recognize, replace the device. I tried out tech support for our provider and they are usually pretty helpful - but it was the "Oh, that could be a lot of things, we don't have the time!" I 'm trying to get a pix to someone from our Craigslist wanting a free gym machine! Great! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Can you tell me which one it is in the list please

http://www.jascoproducts.com/support/software-downloads.asp#cardreaders


----------



## calistayork (Nov 16, 2004)

The package says 97931 - thanks again!


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Well I cannot find a driver for any other OS. You try changing the compatibility to Windows 98.

Is there an icon in my computer for it?


----------



## calistayork (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't know how to go back to a 98 menu - no icon as far as I see - geez - thanks so much for trying - I may just take back the card reader and try a new one - everyone from the Dell boards say it shouldn't need a driver - but they list a ton of "not recognized" problems! I'll try a new one.


----------

